# St Augustine anti-homeless group harasses StP community



## WildChild (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi. I'm new to stp, but not new to the lifestyle. if you ask me, in today's world, it's the only way to go. So, this post is about good old st Aug. I spent a lotta time there back in the day. Used to be a fav. But, my fellow travelers, the times are a changin'! I dropped in recently and stayed about a month. I'm kinda a loner, but friendly, so i did a lot of observation and a fair amount of chatting up some of the local nomads. Nice bunch. So i thought it my duty to warn some of the newbies. St Aug has taken a torn for the worse. Busking is frowned upon, if not illegal. Street performers are no longer allowed on ST George street, where most of the tourist action is. the cops are arresting these peaceful folks right and left, just for being there. they check ID and now they have special officers on bikes whose only job it is to police, harass and arrest folks for just sitting there. Not cool. There's a somewhat new ordinance which basically criminalizes our lifestyle. It gets worse. A little bird whispered in my ear, that before spring, the city is enacting a new, stricter ordinance and is hiring 5 new cops to help enforce it. There are eyes everywhere and the JAX news ratted out some prime camps and I think the city or the private property owners have been clearing them out. Oh, i 4got to give u THIS juicy morsel - in FL they have the baker act where they can just say someone is crazy and put them in a mental institution against their will. I guess that is one way to get rid of us! And this one dude told me they're printing up fliers they give to tourists when they check in at their hotels that warn against giving "handouts to vagrants". Friends, fellow travelers of this great land, I'd just steer clear of ST Augustine. It isn't what it used to be. There are plenty more welcoming places out there! B safe. Peace out!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 17, 2019)

Please use the search bar before posting g there is a thread about this that's not even a few days old already.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 17, 2019)

I was there for about a week in early October, and it was fine.
Two interactions with cops, and they were actually decent. 
Busked on St. George Street (15 ft away) and made good $$ everytime.
"Vagrancy" is getting stricter everywhere. I was actually surprised with how mellow it was for being the wealthiest place in FL.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 17, 2019)

Probably just more blown up right now because it's fucking winter.


----------



## croc (Feb 17, 2019)

(just adding to the topic, not trying to debunk anything u said) 

@Rhubarb Dwyer and I were there just yesterday thru a few days ago and it's chill. We were sitting on st George, clearly drinking beer out of different containers and cop who rolled by on a bicycle didn't even care. I didn't busk there but we walked all around and didn't get hassled. The feeds were great. The people were nice. 

Not saying bad shit can't or doesn't happen there (especially for home bums or poc) but we had no trouble there. I think it's like most places where if u mind your business and are respectful, nothing truly bad is likely to happen. U might just get asked/told to leave certain places


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 17, 2019)

Funny how Florida is ranked the "freest state in the country". Its too bad the place is a shit hole because I love the weather. Great place to spend the winter. The people just ruin it. Like every other place.


----------



## Vance Lee (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow, just got back from Busking there at St. George about a week ago. Made good coin. I wish I would've known this before I went. PS The police on bikes were quite kind honestly.


----------



## Gabriel Pullman (Feb 18, 2019)

Bum rumorz


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Feb 18, 2019)

Gabriel Pullman said:


> Bum rumorz


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 18, 2019)

Gabriel Pullman said:


> Bum rumorz



Bum rumors that are being posted by new accounts. A little birdy told me there's a Facebook group for these people and they mentioned spreading some rumors on stp to keep folks away.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 18, 2019)

WildChild said:


> Hi. I'm new to stp, but *not new to the lifestyle. if you ask me, in today's world, it's the only way to go*. So, this post is about good old st Aug. *I spent a lotta time there back in the day. Used to be a fav. But, my fellow travelers, the times are a changin'!* I dropped in recently and stayed about a month. I'm kinda a loner, but friendly, so i did a lot of observation and a fair amount of chatting up some of the *local nomads*. Nice bunch. So i thought it my duty to warn some of the newbies. St Aug has taken a torn for the worse. Busking is frowned upon, if not illegal. Street performers are no longer allowed on ST George street, where most of the tourist action is. the *cops are arresting these peaceful folks right and left, just for being there*. they check ID and now they have special officers on bikes whose only job it is to police, harass and arrest folks for just sitting there. *Not cool*. There's a somewhat new ordinance which basically criminalizes our lifestyle. It gets worse. A little bird whispered in my ear, that before spring, the city is enacting a new, stricter ordinance and is hiring 5 new cops to help enforce it. *There are eyes everywhere* and the JAX news ratted out some prime camps and I think the city or the private property owners have been clearing them out. *Oh, i 4got to give u THIS juicy morse*l - in FL they have the baker act where they can just say someone is crazy and put them in a mental institution against their will. I *guess that is one way to get rid of us*! And this one dude told me they're printing up fliers they give to tourists when they check in at their hotels that warn against giving "handouts to vagrants". Friends, fellow travelers of this great land, I'd just steer clear of ST Augustine. It isn't what it used to be. There are plenty more welcoming places out there! B safe. *Peace out*!



as if the bolded parts together didn't make this obvious enough, 'wild child AKA strawberry fields forever' somehow does not recognize the irony of the term "local nomad"....

this shit is honestly hilariously bad it makes me wanna smoke some hash and read it outloud in a mickey mouse kind of voice


----------



## Gabriel Pullman (Feb 19, 2019)

Bum rumorz, or rumorz vagos, was a person on here.
That's his tag or moniker, (bum rumorz)
He is a dirt bag and wanted to get banned. So I just post his moniker sometimes.
Don't forget MOTHERFUCKING Oscar


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Feb 19, 2019)

And that's his art


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## croc (Feb 19, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> View attachment 49028



Why do these fuck asses think people who obviously don't regard the law, rules, regulations, and are used to being treated like vermin are gonna listen to "people will make u feel unwanted here" as if we aren't used to that in most places?? 

@ members of said group: eat my ass. You're fucking idiots if u think u can get rid of people who eat out of garbage cans, sleep on the ground, get rained on, walk in the heat and cold regularly by saying your ~neighborhood watch~ isn't cool with us. 
We've all endured more than u can throw our way. 
Leave us the fuck alone. 
Also I hope u become homeless one day and get treated like a roach for it.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Feb 19, 2019)

So, i am kind of thinking we need to converge the fuck on St Augustine now. Perhaps we can simply squat the fort for 2019 Jambo.
I will bring pretzels.


----------



## croc (Feb 19, 2019)

Also uhhh a baker act means if u threaten to kill yourself or someone else they can forcibly put u in the local mental hospital for 72 hours. But guess what hospitals don't want to do? Treat people with no insurance. 
Guess what probably 90% of stp users and homeless people don't have? Insurance. They don't wanna house and feed us for free 

Last time I got baker acted they were pushing me out the door the next day even tho I still wanted to kill myself.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 20, 2019)

St Augustine Vagrant Watch if you're watching........


----------



## Gabriel Pullman (Feb 20, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> St Augustine Vagrant Watch if you're watching........



This is from my home town. Well not but last place I paid for rent in Huntsville Alabama. 
I knew people that knew him and managed his going viral

He went viral. Talkshows. Rehab.
The usual


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 20, 2019)

Actually I believe its this person notice the similarities in the profile descriptions...


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 20, 2019)

Also this lady wants to buy you a sandwich.......


----------



## Vance Lee (Feb 21, 2019)

I used my fb account to report the group as a racist, discriminating hate group. Can't wait to see the response.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 21, 2019)

Gabriel Pullman said:


> This is from my home town. Well not but last place I paid for rent in Huntsville Alabama.
> I knew people that knew him and managed his going viral
> 
> He went viral. Talkshows. Rehab.
> The usual



fuck all i know is that dude is legend


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 21, 2019)

Vance Lee said:


> I used my fb account to report the group as a racist, discriminating hate group. Can't wait to see the response.



More people should do this also reporting the members I've posted about if you want. Also the individual mods of the group.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 21, 2019)

I Actually believe it to be this person. Lisa Fortner is Wild Child. The last one shows how dumb they are. getting angry about the own fake post here. These people are literally nuts.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 21, 2019)

It's become clear to the staff (and i think obvious to anyone else reading this thread) that the user @WildChild is a fake account created by the facebook group "St. Augustine Vagrant Watch Group & Citizen Night Watch (Including SJC)" to scare poor people into avoiding coming to their city.

Obviously this is a pretty disgusting tactic taken on by people that have no real concept of what homelessness entails, and basically views people without traditional homes as scum and criminals.

This account obviously violates our rules, and has been banned.

In addition, one helpful user has provided us with multiple screen shots proving that members of this group have decided to engage in a harassment campaign against the StP website and it's community.

Because of this, *we are asking anyone reading this to visit the following facebook groups and profiles and file a report to facebook for harassment/bullying*:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/855325107979373/
https://www.facebook.com/julia.moody.54
http://facebook.com/lisa.y.blanchard

To anyone from this disgusting group reading this, I want to make it very clear that this kind of harassment will not be tolerated in any form, and any future attempt at similar tactics will just result in further reports to facebook.

*if you're coming to this post directly from social media, scroll up through the previous posts to see the whole story.*


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Feb 21, 2019)

Wack


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 21, 2019)

If we can get the direct link to that page/group so we can all report it, that would be fucking dope! If Facebook gets only one report, they would think it's not serious. If they get several reports, then they'll believe it is serious!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 21, 2019)

quad8 said:


> If we can get the direct link to that page/group so we can all report it, that would be fucking dope! If Facebook gets only one report, they would think it's not serious. If they get several reports, then they'll believe it is serious!



the link is directly above in my last post....


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Feb 21, 2019)

I couldn't see the members or admins, because it's now a "closed" group, but I reported the group itself for everything except "sexual activity/nudity".


----------



## Pokebert (Feb 21, 2019)

Fucking assholes. I’d report, but I don’t use Facebook anymore.

How much do you need to hate poor hobos to do an entire undercover op?


----------



## tobepxt (Feb 21, 2019)

the fb page for that group has lots of reviews about how horrible they are to people.


----------



## Benji91 (Feb 21, 2019)

Fuck man, this is horrible. Made the mistake of having a look on their Facebook page...what cruel, souless pricks.

Y'all need a meet up in St Augustine 

(Reported and all that)


----------



## Deleted member 24579 (Feb 21, 2019)

Reported the group just now. But not sure how to proceed on the two individuals. There wasn't really anything reportable I could find on their personal pages, and I can't see anything they posted on the group, since it's a closed group.


----------



## Benji91 (Feb 21, 2019)

They're not the brightest either ay?
A few posts in quick succession, found out almost immediately. Fucking muppets.


----------



## Benji91 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yo, if any of y'all in FL need some threads I know a place


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 21, 2019)

wow. an entire hate group for homeless people. Maybe we should respond in like and invade THEIR page. also, dox?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey look, I found the name of one of the group's organizers!

https://www.gofundme.com/f/night-ranger-assistance

Also, these names are most likely affiliated with the group as well:


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 21, 2019)

And I just reported their GoFundMe campaign using the following statement (I pray to God I hope I said it right):



> According to recent events before or during the start of this campaign, the organizer works for a group that is known to be an anti-homeless group that takes unnecessary advantages against those in St. Augustine, Florida (and abroad) that are homeless. The group is also cited by others for disorderly conduct toward homeless individuals - which include harassment, bullying, hate speech, wrongful legal threatening (reporting, arresting, etc.), disturbing the peace, and scaring individuals into avoid entering the city. This explains to me the fact that they have absolutely no respect for anyone, whether rich or poor and whether one has a house or not.
> 
> Additionally, one of the members of the group decided to use the Facebook platform to stalk, bully, plot against, and harass several members of our website, Squat the Planet by using a fake username - which was later banned by the staff.
> 
> ...



If GoFundMe receives additional reports, it could help them get a better view of what this Night Ranger group really is and make the right decision to shut down its campaign.


----------



## BardoBard (Feb 21, 2019)

Didnt realize hate groups could use gofundme


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 21, 2019)

BardoBard said:


> Didnt realize hate groups could use gofundme



Oh they definitely can. Remember that Fergusen ordeal when police officer Darren Wilson killed Michael Brown? They had a giant gofundme well over half a million for that fucking pig. I suppose the circumstances are a little different with this but it's more or less the same shit.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 22, 2019)

A Go Fund Me to pay for her chargees.... for trespassing! oh the irony! I love it.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 22, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> View attachment 49028



Is this the same person?
https://www.healthgrades.com/physician/dr-julie-kellogg-2pcw3

and this is from Lisa Fortner
https://www.change.org/p/city-of-st...r-profit-e214137a-5799-479e-b5e2-121be18b6cd7

other involved persons
https://www.mylife.com/cassandra-dygert/e61381724284638

https://www.mylife.com/ann-dixon/e183139530720
https://twitter.com/llegssssss



this is just from googling members. I'm sure there's tons more to find if someone is good at googling or computer skills.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 22, 2019)

i'm not sure if they ever will, but if facebook gets back to anyone regarding why we're reporting them, i think linking to this thread would be very useful.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 22, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'm not sure if they ever will, but if facebook gets back to anyone regarding why we're reporting them, i think linking to this thread would be very useful.



Will do, if they do. Their reporting system is such shit. Seems like they don't want to hear it, no matter what the issue is.


----------



## somekindavagrant (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey howdy! Not new to STP but I haven't signed on in a few years and lost all my shit. Anyway! Just came here to give y'all a heads up:











There's like 10 pages of this shit; that was just the funniest one. I have no idea how they're determining who to call "vagrants" because everyone else on there is just posting screenshots of people's personal pages. One more for now, though, just for good measure (y'all will love this one):






What's funny (in an infuriating way) is that these idiots literally stay up all night to go out and harass homebums and seemingly have no idea that they're literally just targeting mentally ill and vulnerable people; outta everything on their hate-filled page, I found like ONE picture that may have actually been of travelers (and they were prob rainbow kids). Not saying that doesn't mean they need to go down; clearly it's not OK to stalk and harass the most marginalized people in our fine, historic town of St. Fucking Augustine and pretend that they're "helping" them by forcing them to choose between going to the shelter and going to jail. Just that it's perty funny they can't tell the difference.

Anyhow, safe travels, y'all!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 22, 2019)

Guys... I think I know where we should have this coming years Jambo.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Feb 22, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Guys... I think I know where we should have this coming years Jambo.



#squatthefort2019


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 22, 2019)

This whole situation fills me with a deep sadness. I've always known that these kinds of people exist but to come at us, out of nowhere and unprovoked...

Well, it just shows how truly wicked and horrible people could be.

I work hard. Most everyone I know in this community works hard. They don't even try to know us...


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 22, 2019)

BusGypsy said:


> Is this the same person?
> https://www.healthgrades.com/physician/dr-julie-kellogg-2pcw3
> 
> and this is from Lisa Fortner
> ...





Not sure about the rest but Lisa Fortner's change.org thing is definitely them.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 22, 2019)

Here is a list of the admins

Wade Ross:
Wade Ross - https://www.facebook.com/wademross
Evelyn Hammock:
Evelyn Hammock - https://www.facebook.com/evelyn.hammock
Troy Strawder:
Troy Strawder - https://www.facebook.com/troy.strawder
Mike Miles:
Mike Miles - https://www.facebook.com/mike.miles.73744

Patti Martin Strawder:
Patti Martin Strawder - https://www.facebook.com/patti.strawder


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 22, 2019)

VikingAdventurer said:


> Hey look, I found the name of one of the group's organizers!
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/f/night-ranger-assistance
> 
> ...




This is for Evelyn Hammock https://www.facebook.com/evelyn.hammock she is one of the main "Night Raiders" They go out at night and take pictures and then call the cops on anyone sleeping. She got arrested for trespassing with a concealed weapon witch should have been a felony. She was released on her own recognizance.

https://historiccity.com/2019/staugustine/news/neighborhood-watcher-arrested-on-lightner-porch-74496


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Guys... I think I know where we should have this coming years Jambo.



I totally agree. Spread the word!!



Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> #squatthefort2019



Boost!!!



EphemeralStick said:


> This whole situation fills me with a deep sadness. I've always known that these kinds of people exist but to come at us, out of nowhere and unprovoked...
> 
> Well, it just shows how truly wicked and horrible people could be.
> 
> I work hard. Most everyone I know in this community works hard. They don't even try to know us...



I know. It saddens me too. A hate group and they have nothing better to do than threaten, harass, and assault less fortunate.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> Here is a list of the admins
> 
> Wade Ross:
> Wade Ross - https://www.facebook.com/wademross
> ...




A few have since been taken down, but using the info from these I got

Troy Strawder
https://www.mylife.com/joseph-strawder/e799382331378


joeycalzone said:


> This is for Evelyn Hammock Evelyn Hammock - https://www.facebook.com/evelyn.hammock she is one of the main "Night Raiders" They go out at night and take pictures and then call the cops on anyone sleeping. She got arrested for trespassing with a concealed weapon witch should have been a felony. She was released on her own recognizance.
> 
> Neighborhood watcher arrested on Lightner porch - https://historiccity.com/2019/staugustine/news/neighborhood-watcher-arrested-on-lightner-porch-74496
> 
> View attachment 49088



boost the heck out of this mugshot. she's more of a criminal than a lot of us.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

There's also Google business reviews. Anyone with a google account can review businesses.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 23, 2019)

@BusGypsy Voter registration records can be pretty useful too. ::angelic::

Just so ya'll know they've posted some screen shots of folks. I'll try to get in touch with them individually as to not put anyone on blast here.

Also they are worked up about us sharing their information all of which is public on the internet for anyone to see. 

May I also point out that their entire group is dedicated to STALKING AND PHOTOGRAPHING homeless folks so as far as I'm concerned they can bite it. ::finger::


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh and I made a facebook group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/409447153199657/


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> @BusGypsy Voter registration records can be pretty useful too. ::angelic::
> 
> Just so ya'll know they've posted some screen shots of folks. I'll try to get in touch with them individually as to not put anyone on blast here.
> 
> ...




oh hilarious! Screenshots please! I hope they mentioned me.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

And really, since we know they're watching
DEAR ST AUGUSTINE HOMELESS HATERS
you shot first.
Really. You've dedicated an entire group, and hours of your life, to hunting homeless people, vagrants, and travelers, and harassing, assaulting, and threatening them.
You attack people because they're different or because they're less fortunate than you.
Our responding is self defense.
Had you left us alone and not sent your silly spies to our site, there wouldn't be a problem.
But your bigotry and hate have invaded our community. Furthermore, you used deceit and false pretenses to gain access to our site. Your members have been arrested for trespassing.

We survive despite your best efforts.
We have existed and will continue to exist.
Everytime you wipe us out we come back stronger, more stubborn, and more persistant. We are the blackberry vines of your society. Try to cut us down, we persist. try to hurt us, we have thorns.
We are more clever, more underhanded, stronger, and grittier than you. We have survived worse. We always survive.
That's what you hate about us. That you can't squash us and make us go away. That we force you to see your hypocrisy and we force you to have to see the suffering of other human beings.
WE ARE ALL HUMANS. You have forgotten that. We are your brothers, sisters, neighbors. But your ego has gotten in the way and you've forgotten it.
I strongly suggest you leave in peace and discontinue your hate march against homeless.
We are everywhere and we are far more organized than you realize. This public forum is just a blip on the radar.
Every homeless you see, every less fortunate you see, every traveler.
We know. We know you.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 23, 2019)

As requested here are the screen shots. Had to cut them short as to not incriminate anyone being put on blast but I will contact them individually. They are scared.









@Diana WHALEY FORTIN actually its all public info and you are a part of an entire group that stalks and photographs people and then post it on the internet, news, etc. So I'll have no judgment coming from you.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> As requested here are the screen shots. Had to cut them short as to not incriminate anyone being put on blast but I will contact them individually. They are scared.
> View attachment 49105
> View attachment 49106
> 
> ...



teehee! And we've got a hacker on our side too huh?
They really should just leave homeless people alone and this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 23, 2019)

"one woman gun toting SWAT team"

what a fucktard


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> "one woman gun toting SWAT team"
> 
> what a fucktard



yeah, talk about a threat! Of course it's the gun nuts. I always wonder why they're SO OBSESSED with guns. Must be insecure about somethin...


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> View attachment 49111



too tiny to see.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 23, 2019)

BusGypsy said:


> yeah, talk about a threat! Of course it's the gun nuts. I always wonder why they're SO OBSESSED with guns. Must be insecure about somethin...



i dunno about the gun stuff but i think these people are simply of the type that does not live nor allows others to live. it's sad but it's real. or they're just misguided.

i dont think there's anyone on this site who are the people who are supposedly tearing their lives apart..."they are vagrants"....nah this is just stupid


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 23, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> i dunno about the gun stuff but i think these people are simply of the type that does not live nor allows others to live. it's sad but it's real. or they're just misguided.
> I don't think there's anyone on this site who are the people who are supposedly tearing their lives apart..."they are vagrants"....nah this is just stupid



You're on point with that I think. I mean you gotta be pretty fucking misguided to not have empathy for someone who's got no fucking roof over their head. I wonder if it'll ever occur to them that none of us are on their streets, they're so misdirected it's laughable.

They have a few homebums in their town, probably less than most every other city in the US. Instead of just extending a helping hand and trying to help the few homeless they have, they instead grab their pitchforks. 

How the hell they ever wound up here on our website is beyond me. They picked the wrong one to fuck with though, I think they're realizing that as their dirty laundry is getting aired out. 

I wonder if we could just reason with them and put an end to this before their entire ass is exposed. One of them has trespassing charges, holy shit the irony is not lost on us. 

Maybe they'd be willing to rethink their ways, maybe re-brand their little hate group into something more productive like a neighborhood watch. Go stop crimes or some shit, but leave those so unfortunate they are forced to sleep on the streets alone. 

Or don't leave them alone, here's an even better idea. Take them some fucking blankets, food, clothing, tarps. Help them find work perhaps. Have some compassion. I know you all got hearts, withered and black probably shoved up your assholes but you definitely got hearts.

We might not be the specific homeless people living on the streets of St. Augustine right this minute but many of us have been and some still are homeless. We're a community of travelers, several thousand of us actually. 

Let's not make this any bigger than it has to be. Treat your homeless better, make your FB hate group public again and show proof you're changing your ways or who knows.. Maybe we start holding our annual bum conventions there. Maybe some of us enjoy the weather and never leave. 

You think you got bum problems right now? Oh honey..bless your hearts. Just be nice, it even feels good, try it. You can love the homelessness right out of those bums, they probably talk about similar stuff in your churches, are you listening St. Augustine?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 23, 2019)

I agree that they need to apologize for the actions of some of their members and then leave us alone. There's some members of the site out in that region, but they are neither the people this group is trying to 'watch out for' nor is our website related to whatever boogeymen they're trying to 'defend' themselves against. They literally just decided Squat the Planet was responsible, then took action to try and drop some pitiful 'disinformation' on us.

Like lupo said, there's thousands of us spread out all over the country. some of us even have jobs and are productive members of society. some just need something to eat that day. There are bad actors in every group of people, no matter what their social class may be; so don't judge all of us by the actions of a few jerks. Some of them can't help it (mental illness, etc).

Either way, we are all perfectly legitimate human beings that are more often than not home-free, not home_less._ so please don't make the mistake of screwing with us again, because we have the time and the means to make a national gathering in St Augustine a reality if for no other reason than we just think it would be _fucking hilarious_.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 23, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> so please don't make the mistake of screwing with us again, because we have the time and the means to make a national gathering in St Augustine a reality if for no other reason than we just think it would be _fucking hilarious_.



I legit laughed out loud. Deep belly laugh. Wouldn't it be grand? I'm dying. And of course when we're there we'll make sure to let all the locals know exactly which groups actions inspired us to choose their town for said gathering.


----------



## Vance Lee (Feb 23, 2019)

I am roofless, because of my own choice. I feed myself with my guitar and I provide myself with transportation with my bicycle. I have never met these 'night raiders' and I go to St. Aug very often to play my music in the streets and wont stop for anyone. I not only know my rights, but would defend them to the absolute end with NO REMORSE. In other words, if I am ever fucked with, we will def make the news.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 24, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> As requested here are the screen shots. Had to cut them short as to not incriminate anyone being put on blast but I will contact them individually. They are scared.
> View attachment 49105
> View attachment 49106
> 
> ...



Sweet lord. We are dealing with absolutely horrible human beings right now. 

This is beyond despicable. I bet they call them selves "Christian" 

This is why Trump was elected. To show everyone else that there are still truly awful people left in the world.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 24, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> I agree that they need to apologize for the actions of some of their members and then leave us alone. There's some members of the site out in that region, but they are neither the people this group is trying to 'watch out for' nor is our website related to whatever boogeymen they're trying to 'defend' themselves against. They literally just decided Squat the Planet was responsible, then took action to try and drop some pitiful 'disinformation' on us.
> 
> Like lupo said, there's thousands of us spread out all over the country. some of us even have jobs and are productive members of society. some just need something to eat that day. There are bad actors in every group of people, no matter what their social class may be; so don't judge all of us by the actions of a few jerks. Some of them can't help it (mental illness, etc).
> 
> Either way, we are all perfectly legitimate human beings that are more often than not home-free, not home_less._ so please don't make the mistake of screwing with us again, because we have the time and the means to make a national gathering in St Augustine a reality if for no other reason than we just think it would be _fucking hilarious_.




Damnit Matt! That is....

...well I dont even know what that is, but its fucking incredible!

I love how *anonymous* members stood up and straight up defended the community..

Mozeltov!
(I have no idea how to spell that)


----------



## Anagor (Feb 24, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> This is beyond despicable. I bet they call them selves "Christian"



It is horrible how "conservative" and bourgeois people call themselfes "Christian" while they do quite the contrary what Jesus taught.

I know many Christians who do very good things. Helping homeless people with food and clothing and toiletries. Like a weekly foodrun in Bristol organnized by christian churches with a lot of volunteers. Even while the council opposes their doing, they still do it and will keep doing it.

But white middle class bourgeois people forming a group, harrassing homeless people and calling themselfes Christian people ... no way.

Disgusting, really.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 24, 2019)

hopefully someone learned something


----------



## somekindavagrant (Feb 24, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> You're on point with that I think. I mean you gotta be pretty fucking misguided to not have empathy for someone who's got no fucking roof over their head. I wonder if it'll ever occur to them that none of us are on their streets, they're so misdirected it's laughable.
> 
> They have a few homebums in their town, probably less than most every other city in the US. Instead of just extending a helping hand and trying to help the few homeless they have, they instead grab their pitchforks.
> 
> ...



You're so on-point with that! I hate when the homebums shit all over everything and harass the hell outta tourists so that I automatically look like an asshole just for existing without having a home, too. I also recognize that most of the people who do that are MENTALLY FUCKING ILL and need help, not to be harassed endlessly and sent to jail over and over. Sadly, they will never get any of this through their heads.

Anyway, I just got online for the first time in a while and haven't heard anything from my source since Friday so, who knows on that one; maybe he got the boot?

I'd say based on some other shit he's sent my way already and the fact that they categorically refuse to have any kind of actual dialog with anyone they don't agree with, "vagrant" or not, that they're going to continue believing that we are to blame for the fact that their homebums shit all over their town (literally) instead of the fact that they've convinced all the business owners not to let them use the bathrooms...Y'all know that story...And that they're in there scheming RN. Will let ya know if anything surfaces. In the meantime, go join that other kid's FB group; it's enlightening.

Here's what they say (from the last email I got) when directly confronted with everything we're talking about (sorry 'bout the excessive screencaps; that shit goes on for an additional couple dozen pages, as well, but you get the gist of it):







































*Edited to protect the identity of somebody who 100% definitely does not agree w those assholes or deserve to be put on blast.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Wow. the ignorance is staggering. They don't "Care" how they treat people. They don't care what words actually mean.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 24, 2019)

Please send FB those screen shots if asked why the group was reported. It's pretty damn obvious that those comments are directed hate speech.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 24, 2019)

I received a message from FB today that my initial group report was looked at and "though it didn't directly break any rules we still want to give you a place to voice your blah blah blah." I don't remember the exact wording but basically they said they aren't doing anything from just us reporting the group, that we need to report the offensive posts themselves. They DID however, include a blank text box where they allowed me the opportunity to go in depth and provide links and everything else so they can get a better understanding of what's going on. 

So I linked them to this thread and told them to look at the screen shots here. That I wasn't able to report the specific posts that are offensive because they've now made their group private but if they have a look here they'll see plenty of their terms of use rules violated. You can't form a brigade and go around and harass other websites. Pretty sure you can't post in your group about toting guns around at night while you're harassing people that are living on the streets. That stinkin lady is such a psychopath about this that she's managed to get herself arrested, seriously wtf. 

Anyway.. this should help expose them and also those of you that are secret members of their group providing us these screen shots, it might be a good idea to locate the worst ones and report them directly so FB can zero into exactly where this hate group is violating their terms of use. 

Man, the more I see these screen shots and their level of ignorance and refusal to even want to see things from another persons perspective makes me sick. Their level of intolerance is embarrassing, I can't believe we're dealing with adults here.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 24, 2019)

You know what's going to be comical is I bet you anything they're gonna go back and delete all the posts that might be seen as offensive or against terms of use but it's already screenshot and logged baby.. ain't no escaping it now. Deleting that old shit now is only gonna prove to everyone that you're 100% aware that what your group is doing is wrong. So by all means, try to clean up the mess so we can take more screen shots of the gaps where posts used to be. Go ahead and make yourself look even worse, something I didn't even think was possible.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 24, 2019)

Just so everyone knows for security reasons if I can't vet you, you probably won't get into the fb group.... Sorry...


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 24, 2019)

@Engineer J Lupo 
They already know what their doing is wrong I think......


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 24, 2019)

Hell yes @Engineer J Lupo !! That's activism at work right thur!! 

I'd love to see this get to the ACLU or NPR, perhaps Al Jazeera. They would take this and run with it nationally.

I'm so freakin'proud of you all defending our right to exist, however futile it may be in this capitalist-run nation. Things will change, come the fall, or revolution!


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 24, 2019)

Also...



Engineer J Lupo said:


> That stinkin lady is such a psychopath about this that she's managed to get herself arrested,



Ooooo, juicy! What's the story behind that?


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 24, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> They already know what their doing is wrong I think......
> 
> View attachment 49194



too many people around to toss it....
wow they literally know what they're doing is wrong. They're gonna throw away someone's belongings. WTF. This group needs to be stopped. This is disgusting and inhumane. Please please please show this to Facebook support.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo, juicy! What's the story behind that?



read earlier in the thread. essentially she was tresspassing looking for homeless people to attack so she was arrested.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 24, 2019)

@Coywolf 

https://historiccity.com/2019/staugustine/news/neighborhood-watcher-arrested-on-lightner-porch-74496


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 24, 2019)

I read that they did acknowledge the report of their GoFundMe I reported before but received no update from that site yet. I will give you the update as soon as I get one. Even they are aware of this thread I linked them.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh god here we go again.








I think these are empty threats the police already don't listen to these people. 
Also on a St. Augustine News Page





Tried to join the news group and got banned guess who the admin/mods are.....

















Wade threw away a memorial for homeless person that died in St Augustine






If your watching Wade I will expose you to the people of St. Augustine as the hate group that you are. I will make it my life's mission to destroy your organization and you will never be able to harass the people of St. Augustine again.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 24, 2019)

Dear Wade, 
Since you won't actually have a conversation with me I'll just put this here. The closest I've come to threatening you is telling you that I will take _*your hate group*_ down and posting a meme from like 2009. Why are the people you call subhuman - or, no, wait, "untouchables" and "vermin" - somehow more deserving of this treatment than the ones who steal from them and harass them when they have everything? *This is what you do to people* everyday in your little group and we have proof. Also why would you be scared of getting doxxed if you didn't realize what you're doing is wrong??


----------



## Ivy Vines (Feb 24, 2019)

These people act like they're cleaning up our streets, but they're the real garbage.

I've been following along on this thread for a while now and just seeing all the shit these people pull sickens me. There's literally no point in their actions! They aren't helping people. They aren't fixing anything. They're just picking easy targets to harass in a futile effort to fill some sad, empty part of themselves. It's gross.

How could you just toss someone's memorial in the trash? It doesn't matter if they were rich, poor, or whatever, but that memorial was a creation made in their name by someone that cared about them. It's the equivalent of stealing flowers off of someone's grave or defacing a headstone. I hope some weird street ghost haunts their ass. Maybe a bit of fear would ignite their long-dead hearts and squeeze just the slightest bit of compassion out of them!

And targeting people while they're sleeping? Going to GoFundMe after getting your own ass busted by the cops while looking for people to kick around? Throwing away the belongings of people who already have next to nothing? How does any of that sit right inside them? I'd be boiling over with shame and guilt if I were in these people's shoes, but they act like they're some type of neighborhood hero.

It's fine to want to help the homeless, but this isn't helping them. It's just filling them up with even more shit to deal with on top of being homeless. There are so many ways to do good in this world, but none of these are them. It's just hurting people for their own enjoyment. I will admit, there are issues in the homeless community regarding waste and harassment and all that, but none of this fixes that. If you want to help keep the streets clean, try to provide actual opportunities for them to get on their feet, instead of pushing them down even further. This bs makes me want to stand guard outside every homeless camp I know of.

I've already reported their group on Facebook. Shit like this irritates me to no end.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 24, 2019)

I guess it's just how they were raised. Looks like the nations oldest city is a breeding ground for intolerance. Here's a link to an article written about the cities history with known hate groups.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 25, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if the two things are connected. When I first became aware of this group I would see posts like "Vagrant heading towards St Augustine!" when literally it was just some black dude on a bike..... most of them are pretty right leaning with some pretty "enlightened" views on race, gender, immigration etc.....


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 25, 2019)

Also the history of "Vagrants" and "Vagrancy" in the US has it's roots in racism and control of poor people. 



> The crime of vagrancy has deep historical roots in American law and legal culture. Originating in 16th-century England, vagrancy laws came to the New World with the colonists and soon proliferated throughout the British colonies and, later, the United States. Vagrancy laws took myriad forms, generally making it a crime to be poor, idle, dissolute, immoral, drunk, lewd, or suspicious. Vagrancy laws often included prohibitions on loitering—wandering around without any apparent lawful purpose—though some jurisdictions criminalized loitering separately. Taken together, vaguely worded vagrancy, loitering, and suspicious persons laws targeted objectionable “out of place” people rather than any particular conduct. They served as a ubiquitous tool for maintaining hierarchy and order in American society. Their application changed alongside perceived threats to the social fabric, at different times and places targeting the unemployed, labor activists, radical orators, cultural and sexual nonconformists, racial and religious minorities, civil rights protesters, and the poor. By the mid-20th century, vagrancy laws served as the basis for hundreds of thousands of arrests every year. But over the course of just two decades, the crime of vagrancy, virtually unquestioned for four hundred years, unraveled. Profound social upheaval in the 1960s produced a concerted effort against the vagrancy regime, and in 1972, the US Supreme Court invalidated the laws. Local authorities have spent the years since looking for alternatives to the many functions vagrancy laws once served.



Also here is a history of Vagrancy Laws in Virginia: 
https://www.encyclopediavirginia.org/Vagrancy_Act_of_1866


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 25, 2019)

On a political and heritage note, maybe if I walk around St. Augustine wearing a Confederate flag bandana over my head, that should be more than enough to piss them off! If they're anti-Trump, 99% chance they're also anti-Confederate. And I would love to record their faces on video as I laugh at their stupidity!



joeycalzone said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the two things are connected. When I first became aware of this group (about a year ago) I would see posts like "Vagrant heading towards St Augustine!" when literally it was just some black dude on a bike..... most of them are pretty right leaning with some pretty "enlightened" views on race, gender, immigration etc.....





joeycalzone said:


> Also the history of "Vagrants" and "Vagrancy" in the US has it's roots in racism and control of poor people.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm pretty sure most of them support trump and the confederacy.....


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 25, 2019)

quad8 said:


> On a political and heritage note, maybe if I walk around St. Augustine wearing a Confederate flag bandana over my head, that should be more than enough to piss them off! If they're anti-Trump, 99% chance they're also anti-Confederate. And I would love to record their faces on video as I laugh at their stupidity!



... Say what? Anti-Trump means there's a 99% chance they're anti-confederate? That absolutely cannot be right. Sorry to call you out on shit so often but come on dude, you really believe that? Do you wear confederate flag bandanas in your regular everyday life? Just curious. Also, how do you get the impression these people are anti Trump in the first place? I'd bet your life on it every single one of them voted Trump.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have one but I never wear it very often. Still, I would like to see their reaction IF I did! That's out of curiosity also. I have seen and heard about many hate groups over the years, even in the news. It led me to believe that if they hate homeless people, they would hate just about anything else - even a stick of gum stuck to their shoes, who knows...?!



engineer j lupo said:


> Do you wear confederate flag bandanas in your regular everyday life?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 25, 2019)

Of course you have a confederate flag bandana that you never wear except sometimes. It's all making a little more sense now.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 25, 2019)

ya these people are repulsive and evil, unfortunately i know a couple of these types from my very conservative home area in Maryland (very similar to Florida i believe) 

how in the fuck could you throw someone's tent or jacket away under any circumstances i just don't get. they are PREYING on vulnerable people and CELEBRATING their abuses on a public social media platform, am I lying?

Anyway ---- 

this has gotten me thinking a bit about this forum and what regular posters have in common .. 

because - not everyone ride trains, not everyone lives out of a motorized vehicle, not everyone sleeps outside/sleeps rough, not everyone is willing to hitchhike, not everyone busks, not everyone is willing to go stay on a homestead more outside of civilization, and so on - but i would be willing to bet most have some experience with at least 2 out of 5 of the above.

this is not my point, however - the first thing that comes to mind and really sticks that everybody has in common on this forum is an awareness that money is not what life is all about... that it is secondary to life experience which is lost on many people caught up moreso in the paper chase.

the phrase 'squat the planet' literally epitomizes this idea no? like what has been stolen from us as humans in this civilization? we have to take that back because we all in some fashion recognize that something is missing and it's undoubtedly not going to be fulfilled by having a certain salary, credit rating, etc. to put it lightly, fair? 

I'm going into rant territory so i will just end with this - objectively, kicking people who are down is absolutely evil - and forcing all of civ onto a hamster wheel of "pay rent or die" is not functional.


----------



## Newoldone (Feb 25, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Of course you have a confederate flag bandana that you never wear except sometimes. It's all making a little more sense now.




St Augustine is EXTREMELY pro trump just FYI... so I don’t know where you got that impression. 

I am not homeless, or someone who wanders around, so I’m sure I am not particularly welcome here but became enlightened about this site because I was kicked out of the st aug group for telling them to get off thier asses and help people instead of taking pics. They banned me at that point... 

There is a lot of bad shit going on there like someone else pointed out. People getting raped in the bathrooms downtown, parks ending up on the news because people are leaving literal shit and underwear and needles for the kids to find etc etc etc. some of these folks are probably mentally ill. SOME of them are inconsiderate assholes because I don’t agree with them trashing somewhere I live. However I also don’t agree with lumping everyone together. There are plenty of street performers and homeless that are not bothering anyone. Even ones who pick up after themselves and it’s not right for them to get lumped in with the select few who are causing problems. Anyway just my take after seeing both sides of this. Not here to anger anyone. Just passing it along.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 25, 2019)

Newoldone said:


> St Augustine is EXTREMELY pro trump just FYI... so I don’t know where you got that impression.



I don't know where you got the impression I thought otherwise? Have you confused my words for @quad8 ? That's the only person I can make out in this thread that seems to think FL is anti trump.


----------



## Newoldone (Feb 25, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> I don't know where you got the impression I thought otherwise? Have you confused my words for @quad8 ? That's the only person I can make out in this thread that seems to think FL is anti trump.


Yes sorry!


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 25, 2019)

Florida did vote republican, sorry about any assumptions and any confusion I might have caused, I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 25, 2019)

Newoldone said:


> St Augustine is EXTREMELY pro trump just FYI... so I don’t know where you got that impression.
> 
> I am not homeless, or someone who wanders around, so I’m sure I am not particularly welcome here but became enlightened about this site because I was kicked out of the st aug group for telling them to get off thier asses and help people instead of taking pics. They banned me at that point...
> 
> There is a lot of bad shit going on there like someone else pointed out. People getting raped in the bathrooms downtown, parks ending up on the news because people are leaving literal shit and underwear and needles for the kids to find etc etc etc. some of these folks are probably mentally ill. SOME of them are inconsiderate assholes because I don’t agree with them trashing somewhere I live. However I also don’t agree with lumping everyone together. There are plenty of street performers and homeless that are not bothering anyone. Even ones who pick up after themselves and it’s not right for them to get lumped in with the select few who are causing problems. Anyway just my take after seeing both sides of this. Not here to anger anyone. Just passing it along.



well i can only speak for myself but I have to say I think you are VERY, VERY WELCOME!!! because I completely agree noone should have to be exposed to human shit or any sort of misplaced needle especially in a public park, let alone being raped...

you seem to be a very smart levelheaded person and you were right to tell them they were wrong. them banning you just continues the reflection of their absolutely shite mentality and ironically antisocial behavior. you were clearly in the right. and i would venture to say i dont think anyone who posts regularly would disagree, based only on your post. 

whysoever you may assume you would be unwelcome on the forum is your business, but if you are inclined to reconsider, maybe you would like to be a part of it. in any case, thanks for exercising a sound mind in the context of this shared conflict


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey I lost my contact on the inside if any of yall have gotten in pm me..


----------



## Newoldone (Feb 25, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> well i can only speak for myself but I have to say I think you are VERY, VERY WELCOME!!! because I completely agree noone should have to be exposed to human shit or any sort of misplaced needle especially in a public park, let alone being raped...
> 
> you seem to be a very smart levelheaded person and you were right to tell them they were wrong. them banning you just continues the reflection of their absolutely shite mentality and ironically antisocial behavior. you were clearly in the right. and i would venture to say i dont think anyone who posts regularly would disagree, based only on your post.
> 
> whysoever you may assume you would be unwelcome on the forum is your business, but if you are inclined to reconsider, maybe you would like to be a part of it. in any case, thanks for exercising a sound mind in the context of this shared conflict



Thank you! Honestly I don’t think it’s right to judge a large group of people and i am tired of the mentality of them. A lot of people in St. John’s county and Florida itself have the same feelings (not all of them) but they think they’re better than everyone else. Then they sit there and go to church every week and act like they’re so “godly”. I have family members who have been veterans and had mental illness issues and it could have easily been one of them on the streets. A little compassion from them could go a long way. Some of them in there seemed like they were there because they wanted to clean things up (which I get) but a vast majority of them just wanted to attack any individual walking the streets whether they were bothering anyone or not. Sorry your group is dealing with this. It’s not really right of them.


----------



## James Meadowlark (Feb 25, 2019)

Newoldone said:


> I am not homeless, or someone who wanders around, so I’m sure I am not particularly welcome here



As a non-traveler/non-houselees person, this is bullshit, just so you know. I don't travel, I'm not "homeless" but stumbled upon this site years ago as a resource for camping tips and equipment reviews. Check any of my posts, there's always the disclaimer... I have a mortgage, a 9-5, etc. I am a recreational camper, have always been won't claim to be otherwise.

The folks on this website know who/what I am and have been nothing but welcoming and friendly to me, and have been generous in sharing their advice... If you're respectful to folks, they're pretty often going to be respectful back, so I wouldn't worry my friend, STP is a friendly space.

My two cents? These folks in the citizen watch or whatever they are called are bullshit busybodies. If you want to help someone, maybe buy some trinkets, or put two bits in a hat when someone's busking, great. If you don't- Great! Unless someone is totally aggro, just go about your day and leave people alone. It's not that hard.


----------



## Newoldone (Feb 25, 2019)

James Meadowlark said:


> As a non-traveler/non-houselees person, this is bullshit, just so you know. I don't travel, I'm not "homeless" but stumbled upon this site years ago as a resource for camping tips and equipment reviews. Check any of my posts, there's always the disclaimer... I have a mortgage, a 9-5, etc. I am a recreational camper, have always been won't claim to be otherwise.
> 
> The folks on this website know who/what I am and have been nothing but welcoming and friendly to me, and have been generous in sharing their advice... If you're respectful to folks, they're pretty often going to be respectful back, so I wouldn't worry my friend, STP is a friendly space.
> 
> My two cents? These folks in the citizen watch or whatever they are called are bullshit busybodies. If you want to help someone, maybe buy some trinkets, or put two bits in a hat when someone's busking, great. If you don't- Great! Unless someone is totally aggro, just go about your day and leave people alone. It's not that hard.


Thank you. I certainly didn’t mean it as offensive. I should have worded it differently! I guess I was afraid because of all the negative shit they’ve been getting, they might not want me commenting. That’s all. But everything I’ve written thus far is in support of this group because I think they’re being unfairly judged by a bunch of stuck up shit heads. I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 25, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> Oh god here we go again.
> View attachment 49196
> View attachment 49197
> 
> ...




Wow we've really ruffled their feathers, haven't we? 
They throw away menoirials... No sane person can think that's decent. This is a total hate group. They're victimizing people far worse than anything they claim homeless do them.



joeycalzone said:


> Dear Wade,
> Since you won't actually have a conversation with me I'll just put this here. The closest I've come to threatening you is telling you that I will take _*your hate group*_ down and posting a meme from like 2009. Why are the people you call subhuman - or, no, wait, "untouchables" and "vermin" - somehow more deserving of this treatment than the ones who steal from them and harass them when they have everything? *This is what you do to people* everyday in your little group and we have proof. Also why would you be scared of getting doxxed if you didn't realize what you're doing is wrong??
> View attachment 49206



"What is doxxing" bwahahaha.
I literally just did a Google search. They really have no idea.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 25, 2019)

You'll notice how folks in this group have had a dialogue with you. From the inception of the SAVW they have banned anyone who has pointed to real solutions. Continuesly calling the cops on people does nothing to help them "get their lives together". Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a job once you have a criminal record let alone no ID or address to put on a job application. I live in a house now. I work full time. I was homeless for years. I got lucky because I had friends that gave me a place to stay and helped me get sober. Kicking people while they are down only keeps them down. Also I'm not going to judge anyone for how they live their own lives as long as you're not a asshole.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 25, 2019)

Not to mention even on a clean background record, employers can turn you down because of your "credit score" or even because you have a disability as far as autism. And I got turned down many times and even ignored because of that shit. No doubt many of us know the price we have to pay to make a living these days.



joeycalzone said:


> Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a job once you have a criminal record let alone no ID or address to put on a job application


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 25, 2019)

We should send a bunch of STP stickers to anyone in the St. Augustine area.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 25, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> Oh god here we go again.
> View attachment 49196
> View attachment 49197
> 
> ...



This guy is really beloved by his community/sarcasm
He literally has nothing better to do with his life than harass less fortunate. What a sad little life. We should feel sorry for him, really. He has no fun, no excitement, no freedom in his life, no wonder he's jealous of us. 
http://cleanupcityofstaugustine.blogspot.com/2018/10/hate-group-vitriol-wade-rosss-vagrant.html?m=1

Republican. Surprise surprise
https://voterrecords.com/voter/8621061/wade-ross

He's butthurt because he lost an election.


----------



## Prophetess333 (Feb 25, 2019)

That's so horrible to see such judgemental bigoted people to say the least. One of the reasons i left Fla.. Not that the entire state is like that. Yet there were too many people willing to judge and just throw others' under the bus. It's really sad.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 25, 2019)

I think even the cops will see that they've brought this on themselves. That they instigated it.
"Police! Police! An internet forum is DOXXING us!!!1!!11!"
"And why would they want to do that? What instigated this?"
".... Um...."


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 25, 2019)

Since they kicked out my source guess I'll just dump what I have here.......












































































This is Wade Ross throwing away a memorial for a homeless person that died. The comments that follow are awful. Anyone who called him out either left or got kicked out of the group.























































There is more, he dumped pretty much their entire group on me but I can only handle so much of this shit at once.........


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 25, 2019)

These people are disgusting, what if that dude was an actual veteran? She's over there talkin about slapping him with a couple medals looks like some shit they give you at bootcamp for participating, I wouldn't be surprised to find out she has a dishonorable discharge, they're all hypocrites. Then that old bitch with the rap sheet Evelyn Hammock talking about "doesn't matter he can work and he isn't" like really bitch? Are you his physician? Maybe he's got some serious ptsd from serving like so many other vets. They don't even bother trying to get to know them though, they just immediately judge/jury/executioner everyone. Karma will come around on these miserable souls.


----------



## Ivy Vines (Feb 25, 2019)

This stuff is just infuriating. I've had a lot of death in my family and inner circles, one of which was tied to homelessness and drug addiction, and I just hate seeing people behave this way towards the hurting and the dead. Shit happens. None of us are invulnerable and all of us will find ourselves in need of help one day, so just look on others as you would look on yourself. Imagine that gut-wrenching pain you feel when you're scared and helpless. Think of all the times you begged to God for help that you never received. And when you think of these things, look to these people that you mock and see yourself. Help. This world would be a much better place if we could all just rely on each other.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2019)

the fact that these people are literally referring to homeless people as 'scum' and 'garbage' shows a disturbing lack of empathy that i find downright scary.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 25, 2019)

I'd like to also point out this one. Members follow their court cases. One of their members even sat on someones jury.


----------



## somekindavagrant (Feb 26, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> the fact that these people are literally referring to homeless people as 'scum' and 'garbage' shows a disturbing lack of empathy that i find downright scary.



What's even scarier is that the one who was charged with felony armed trespassing had all charges dropped (saw it in the news; sadly no new in on their page yet). That means not only will they all feel emboldened to go out and harass people even more now since they've been explicitly told that the laws don't apply to them, but she'll be able to keep her gun. It's just a matter of time before the disgusting, hateful rhetoric of the echo chamber devoid of logic and basic human decency developed in this group winds up getting someone killed and the homebums they're targeting IRL don't have the means of protecting themselves or even seeking justice for the ways in which they're already being persecuted.

Not gonna lie it's been making me think differently about all the locals I encounter. Been trying to put more effort into listening to their wingnut rants and taking their fears more seriously; guess they're not always paranoid. Might also head back to St. Augustine one of these days and see if I can help the ones they're hardcore stalking take out restraining orders; it's pretty obvious that they need them.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 26, 2019)

They actually rolled up on that Evilyn Hamcock again last night, like what is that the very day she got her gun back? They rolled up on her and told her she was trespassing, she apparently said "no I'm not" kept walking and said she was going to use the restroom at a nearby business and she admits she gave them the slip by exiting out the other door. So depending on how those cops felt about that, she might already be in hot water again. Jesus christ lady, find a hobby. Isn't bingo all the rage for seniors?


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 26, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> They actually rolled up on that Evilyn Hamcock again last night, like what is that the very day she got her gun back? They rolled up on her and told her she was trespassing, she apparently said "no I'm not" kept walking and said she was going to use the restroom at a nearby business and she admits she gave them the slip by exiting out the other door. So depending on how those cops felt about that, she might already be in hot water again. Jesus christ lady, find a hobby. Isn't bingo all the rage for seniors?



Ha! And WE'RE the trespassing paranoid crazies fleeing the cops.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> It's become clear to the staff (and i think obvious to anyone else reading this thread) that the user @WildChild is a fake account created by the facebook group "St. Augustine Vagrant Watch Group & Citizen Night Watch (Including SJC)" to scare poor people into avoiding coming to their city.
> 
> Obviously this is a pretty disgusting tactic taken on by people that have no real concept of what homelessness entails, and basically views people without traditional homes as scum and criminals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> the link is directly above in my last post....


They're definitely talking about you all. I tried to put a stop to them once and they posted my background all over their page so I don't know why they think they're not subject to ther same treatment.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 26, 2019)

the answer is that they're immoral ignorant lowgrade kind of people


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> Hey I lost my contact on the inside if any of yall have gotten in pm me..


I sent you a message on Facebook


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 26, 2019)

@Jaime Sommers 

y'all are really bad at this.......


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> @Jaime Sommers
> 
> y'all are really bad at this.......


I was the first person to ever start a page against them so... if you'd like to see it I'll be glad to make you the admin. I couldn't afford the trouble they were gonna cause me when they found out my identity. I still have shane's messages in my inbox


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

Jaime Sommers said:


> I was the first person to ever start a page against them so... if you'd like to see it I'll be glad to make you the admin. I couldn't afford the trouble they were gonna cause me when they found out my identity. I still have Shane's messages in my inbox


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 26, 2019)

I know your not in the group....I have a members list and and your not on it.....


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Feb 26, 2019)

First off this is sad shit fawk st. Augustine. Is there anyway to just block views on this thread from lurking anons? Just a thought to not give "intel" to the opposition. A disagreement on the web these days can lead to A lot of bad bad things. I am concerned about vigilante justice. Caring for stp as a community as a whole. we need to not let our selfs get upset and baited into a bad situation by these IRL trolls. Play it cool.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> I know your not in the group....I have a members list and and your not on it.....


You're damn right im not. I'm not stupid. They see everything yall type. Of course this isn't the name I use on there. I would be removed immediately if I did. Duh


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyway I came to help. I was the first person to ever try to stop them. I have sent a letter to the owner of this site. Yall are too busy trying to be smart to see someone that is trying to help. Also I don't like this forum style which is why I messaged you on Facebook. But do it alone. Fine by me. If you'd taken the time to see all my proof you'd see you had an ally in me.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

Which one of yall are they calling s pedophile?


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

Another one


----------



## Ivy Vines (Feb 26, 2019)

Jaime Sommers said:


> Which one of yall are they calling s pedophile?



The FB link goes to that Vagrants Watching Vagrants Watch group you mentioned, so they're accusing someone on your administration unless that Julie lady was linking more stuff than I can see on your screenshot. Context makes it hard for me to pinpoint, so I don't really know who they're pointing fingers at.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

Ivy Vines said:


> The FB link goes to that Vagrants Watching Vagrants Watch group you mentioned, so they're accusing someone on your administration unless that Julie lady was linking more stuff than I can see on your screenshot. Context makes it hard for me to pinpoint, so I don't really know who they're pointing fingers at.


The link only led to the group front page. Perhaps posts were public at one time.


----------



## Ivy Vines (Feb 26, 2019)

Jaime Sommers said:


> The link only led to the group front page. Perhaps posts were public at one time.



Oh, lol, then I've got no idea who they're pointing fingers at since nothing I can see on that page with my permissions looks pedophilic. She might have permissions on an alt or something like that, or they just happen to be full of BS, which is also highly probable. I can't really take the accusations of men and women who call the homeless filth and scum too seriously.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 26, 2019)

Yeah there's nothing there having anything to do with pedophilia. They oughta screen shot whatever it is they're trying to put on blast, the internet isn't that hard. I think they're just desperate, so lying has become a weapon. If anything really existed, screen shot it and report it ya goofs. We don't put up with no pedophilia around here, take a look at our untrustworthy people forum. Nice try though.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

They used to be WAY worse. I have some of the old screen shots that I sent to Gnat at Occupy Homeless. I had hoped he would pick up on them but that never came to be. This time last year no one that even remotely looked homeless was safe. They would take pics of any and everyone. They have been forced to tone it down some I think to keep with their stance that they are only against vagrants, not homeless. I am wondering how long it'll take them to see this thread and send someone to threaten me.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 26, 2019)

Just saw these over there.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 27, 2019)

Jaime Sommers said:


> Just saw these over there.



Ok first off go look at your page photo. Your "page" has never even been published. Second these two photos are just photos I already posted in this thread.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 27, 2019)

Jaime Sommers said:


> Yall are too busy trying to be smart to see someone that is trying to help. Also I don't like this forum style



That's cool, help would be providing screenshots that aren't already posted on this thread. As best we can tell you're just copying screenshots already posted here and reposting them talkin bout "I'm here to help, y'all"

Then your only proof that you're not one of them is a group you half-created on FB but never published because you fear what they'll do to you? IDK, smells kinda fishy to me.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

joeycalzone said:


> Ok first off go look at your page photo. Your "page" has never even been published. Second these two photos are just photos I already posted in this thread.


I took it down after they threatened me.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

Screen shot of messages from when the page was open. You can see Evelyn's pic. I have her blocked now so it says Facebook user


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

Strange. Someone brought the old thread up to date over the night. This was last year, when I started the page, before I changed the name.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

This is the girl that brought it back up last night. This girl must be watching this page cuz it's really odd that after I posted here she went and found this. Especially since this is what I was going looking for just now when I logged in


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

I expect they'll post my real name today before the end of the day.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

This is from when I contacted Occupy homeless about them


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 27, 2019)

Live and let live. 
I'd rather be out adventuring thru a desert, napping on a beach, hiking the mountain backroads, or picking strings on the streets of St Augustine over some shit 9-5 everyday only to come home, plop my ass on the couch and punch my cheesy cheeto fingers into the keyboard on facebook to harass people that are squeezing more joy out of life than myself, rinse and repeat. 
What a miserable cycle haha


----------



## Newoldone (Feb 27, 2019)

Jaime Sommers said:


> They used to be WAY worse. I have some of the old screen shots that I sent to Gnat at Occupy Homeless. I had hoped he would pick up on them but that never came to be. This time last year no one that even remotely looked homeless was safe. They would take pics of any and everyone. They have been forced to tone it down some I think to keep with their stance that they are only against vagrants, not homeless. I am wondering how long it'll take them to see this thread and send someone to threaten me.


Sorry I also probably look suspicious because I’m new but how would they threaten you if you already said you’re name isn’t Jaimie sommers in an earlier thread? Just curious.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

Newoldone said:


> Sorry I also probably look suspicious because I’m new but how would they threaten you if you already said you’re name isn’t Jaimie sommers in an earlier thread? Just curious.


This girl figured out my identity and told them. A


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

Once they got my name, they started unboxing me.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

This was a false charge made by my neighbor, who was actually charged with it. It was dismissed but it didn't stop them.


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 27, 2019)

.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

You're seeing the dates on the screen shots right?


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 27, 2019)

@Jaime Sommers. I call fake. All your posts are suspicious and you're trying say too hard to defend your authenticity.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

Peace out then. Yall don't want help.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 27, 2019)

Jaime Sommers said:


> Peace out then. Yall don't want help.


Lol that was quick. Confirmed. Another spy. Squished.


----------



## Willis (Feb 27, 2019)

based on years of internet drama experience, probably the most effective thing for this site to do would be to ignore them completely. they're just enjoying the attention and having an 'enemy' to rail against.

doesn't help the people there with getting hassled though.

so in conclusion, jesus was a vagrant. amen.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

They don't need spies. you are a public forum. YOU ALL are the ones that need a spy. SMDH.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 27, 2019)

Jaime Sommers said:


> They don't need spies. you are a public forum. YOU ALL are the ones that need a spy. SMDH.



Well now that would just be downright rude.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 27, 2019)

I believe @Jaime Sommers. At first I was skeptical but it's clear they tried to take the hate group down before, the occupy screenshots are legit as best I can tell. I think we oughta cut them some slack. They're obviously super eager to assist us. We're already completely public so what's to fear anyway? And hey, if I'm wrong and some rules are broken, we handle it then right?


----------



## somekindavagrant (Feb 27, 2019)

Jaime Sommers said:


> This is the girl that brought it back up last night. This girl must be watching this page cuz it's really odd that after I posted here she went and found this. Especially since this is what I was going looking for just now when I logged in



That screenshot doesn't show anything being brought up last night. It's from a year ago. What it does show is StAVGW folks talking about how they were gonna try to doxx the person who started the old group (which clearly has a different name than the one you claim to have started). And OMG ThAtS WoUlD B IlEGaL!! Funny, though! I'm surprised my guy didn't send me that shit from last year. Usually he loves rampant hypocrisy. Must not have been able to stomach a full year of their posts.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes, we're public. But I don't appriciate any of their puppets. And so long as they're slashing tents and trashing people's belongings, I'm less inclined to leave them be.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm just gonna put it out there...
Vagrants Vs. Vigilanties! Brawlin by the Beach!
A community wrestling match for charity and score settling!


----------



## joeycalzone (Feb 27, 2019)

Do what you want I'm done engaging. Everything I have will be going public soon I have no need for a spy. If you want to post stuff here feel free but you wont get into my facebook group with an obviously fake profile that I can't verify.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> I believe @Jaime Sommers. At first I was skeptical but it's clear they tried to take the hate group down before, the occupy screenshots are legit as best I can tell. I think we oughta cut them some slack. They're obviously super eager to assist us. We're already completely public so what's to fear anyway? And hey, if I'm wrong and some rules are broken, we handle it then right?



Thank you.


----------



## Jaime Sommers (Feb 27, 2019)

somekindavagrant said:


> That screenshot doesn't show anything being brought up last night. It's from a year ago. What it does show is StAVGW folks talking about how they were gonna try to doxx the person who started the old group (which clearly has a different name than the one you claim to have started). And OMG ThAtS WoUlD B IlEGaL!! Funny, though! I'm surprised my guy didn't send me that shit from last year. Usually he loves rampant hypocrisy. Must not have been able to stomach a full year of their posts.


 It shows that girl posting on it last night which brought it back up. New posts today there too. They think I am you and vice versa


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 27, 2019)

ooookay... the staff and myself have decided that this thread has basically served it's purpose and has gone on long enough. folks are aware of their hate group, and people are just reposting the same screen shots over and over.

to anyone reading this, report their group, report their profiles, and feel free to dox them if you like. we've gotten the word out, so we're gonna move on.


----------

